# Newbie from Switzerland



## Dric (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi gang,

my name is Cedric, I'm now in the 40th and live in Switzerland with my wife and my son between Geneva and Lausanne.

I have a lot of interest about WWII warbirds and plastic model since my childhood.

Great day to all  


Cheers

Dric


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Cedric.

James.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the forum from down under Cedric!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Cedric good to have you aboard


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Cedric I was In Lausanne only the other week and took a walk down by the lake very nice it was too.
welcome


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2007)

Hallo Cedric !!!
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello cedric from the other side of the pond!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Dric (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks to all for the message

Dric


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------

